# Can my dad eat natto?



## belovedgirl

A teacher in my school told me about it, my dad has high blood pressure, had a stroke two years ago, and has unserious diabetics, so my mom is thinking to let him eat natto, we r living in different country. I m thinking if it is appropriate for him to take this ? or take something like healthfood made from natto?
Thanks


----------



## Donaldxr

Natto is fermented soy beans. It's very a healthy food, but it's pretty stinky and has a very nasty texture. I'm not bashing it, that's pretty much my observations of the stuff. A lot of medical research has backed up the supposed health benefits. I'm pretty sure anything with soybeans is good for you.

After smelling and tasting it, I believe the question to ask him is "Would he eat it?". Give it a try.


----------



## larabell

My two kids, ages 5 and 8, love natto. I can't stand the smell. If it's the soy bean you're after, ask for Edamame in your local Japanese supermarket (which, I'm sure, is the only place you're bound to find natto anyway). Also, Tofu (also made from soy beans) is supposed to be very healthy. Neither of those products smells or tastes anywhere near as foul as natto ...


----------



## t3chn0n3rd

*Tabemono*



belovedgirl said:


> A teacher in my school told me about it, my dad has high blood pressure, had a stroke two years ago, and has unserious diabetics, so my mom is thinking to let him eat natto, we r living in different country. I m thinking if it is appropriate for him to take this ? or take something like healthfood made from natto?
> Thanks


Watashi-wa natto-ga suki-desu.


----------



## watamari

*natto science*

Beloved Girl,
Natto contains thrombolytic enzymes that help dissolve blood clots. One of these beneficial enzymes called natto kinase is formed by the natto yeast, so eating unfermented soybeans would not have the desired effect. I believe there are natto extracts (supplements) that might be more palatable to your father. Natto smells like horse dung, and most foreigners and half the Japanese can't stand it either. But if your father will do anything for his health, natto is often available in the frozen food section of Asian grocery stores around the world because it freezes well. If you can read Japanese, try to get the ones that say Nioi hikaeme, which means low-odor. Natto is relatively inexpensive. If your father dislikes the slimy texture, he might try eating it frozen, or another thing that Japanese do is to mix in some grated daikon radish which makes the natto more watery and less sticky.
Mari


----------

